
vdev in Devuan replaces Debian udev - chris_wot
https://git.devuan.org/unsystemd/vdev
======
jude-
Vdev author here. Have been using vdev and libudev-compat in place of udev on
my production systems for nearly a year now. It's pretty stable at this point.
I even use it in my initramfs.

Just wish I had more time to work on it.

------
chris_wot
Whilst I am a fan of systemd, vdev is quite an impressive project that has
been incorporated into the Devuan project.

The design document can be located here:

[http://judecnelson.blogspot.com.au/2015/01/introducing-
vdev....](http://judecnelson.blogspot.com.au/2015/01/introducing-vdev.html)

Amongst some of the interesting things about this are:

* vdev allows per process hardware filter * new front-end file system called vdevfs * ACLs have been added to vdev for fine grained permissions * aims to be cross-platform, apparently there is a plan to port this to OpenBSD * better handles containers - the design document explains:

 _" There are multiple device event sources. When it comes to containers, the
kernel isn't the only source for device change events. In particular, an
administrator outside of a container running vdev must be able to control the
events the contained vdev can observe, for security purposes. As such, it must
be possible for vdev to receive synthetic events from non-OS sources, such as
another vdev instance, or a control tool."_

Overall, this is very forward looking and really quite impressive! For a
project that the developer (Jude Nelson) is largely doing in his own free time
it's ambitious in scope, but what's more - substantially written!

The GitHub repo is here:

[https://github.com/jcnelson/vdev](https://github.com/jcnelson/vdev)

